# American Yew (Taxus canadensis) in Wisconsin?



## max2cam (Sep 21, 2009)

For you guys in NW Wisconsin, maybe you can help me locate some native American yew (Taxus canadensis), also called Canada yew or ground hemlock. At this point in time ANY yew at all found on the mainland in NW Wisconsin is something of a "champion" tree. Altho it is low growing and often considered a shrub sometimes it is classified as a tree. 

At one time it was very common in shady mesic forests and the Indians called it something like: "that which sprawls about everywhere." But post Big Cut wild fires greatly reduced it and in the past 50 years or more the ever increasing white-tailed deer herd has totally eliminated it from the landscape in many counties. On the Wisconsin mainland it appears to be on the verge of extinction. Even on the outermost Apostle Islands in Lake Superior where it creates a plant community unlike anything else found it the state, deer have now reached those islands and have begun to wipe it out there too. Altho toxic to humans, yew is the Number #1 diet choice of white-tailed deer and since it doesn't grow very tall they can easily wipe out a stand of yew in no time flat. 

The needles are similar to hemlock and balsam but are green underneath and not whitish colored like hemlock and balsam are. Also the cone looks like a small red berry; very distinctive. Otherwise it is a low sprawling evergreen shrub with soft needles, not to be mistaken for low-growing prickly juniper.

Several years ago I saw it growing somewhere in Bayfield County as I noted the red "berry" cones, altho at the time I didn't know what the plant was. But I have no idea where that spot was anymore. This summer I have gone looking in the rocky hills of Bayfield and Ashland counties in shady mesic ravines and rocky areas with no luck. 

If anyone has seen it growing recently on the mainland in NW Wisconsin, I would sure like to know where that was. I want to document and get photographs of this rare and vanishing tree/shrub species before it is totally gone. 

Thanks!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 21, 2009)

*Using GIS to Determine Canada Yew (Taxus Canadensis) Abundance,*

Oral Abstract
Using GIS to Determine Canada Yew (Taxus Canadensis) Abundance,
Distribution, and Soil and Vegetation Relationships at Apostle Islands National
Lakeshore
Peggy A. Burkman, National Park Service, Apostle Islands National Lakeshore, 415 Washington
Ave., Bayfield, WI 54814 

Canada yew (Taxus Canadensis) was historically more prevalent in the Great Lakes
area than it is today. Various land uses over time, including logging, subsequent fires,
and increasing populations of white-tailed deer have extirpated Canada yew in many
areas. The island nature of the Apostle Islands National Lakeshore promoted an even
more complicated history but one in which Canada yew still exists. The history of deer
in the park was quite variable from none on some islands to significant populations that
nearly decimated Canada yew populations on others. Recent invasions of deer to Sand
and York islands have resulted in negative impacts to Canada yew (Smith 2006) which
prompted this investigation. Objectives of the investigation were to use GIS to
determine the distribution and abundance of Canada yew on a landscape level,
determine whether or not Canada yew is associated with specific soil and vegetation
types, and ascertain whether any locations for potential restoration of Canada yew
could be identified.

Between 1991 and 1992 a systematic inventory of the parks vegetation was completed
in 1,416 plots (100 square meters) established across 18 islands in a grid pattern
(Judziewicz and Koch 1993; the mainland unit, Eagle, Gull, and Long Islands were not
included). As part of that work the presence and percent cover of Canada yew were
noted in each plot. For the present report these maps were digitized and integrated into
GIS and a “Flora Plots” data layer created. Plot data including presence and percent
cover of Canada yew as well as tree species were analyzed in conjunction with soils in
ArcMap. Island results indicated that Canada yew was broadly distributed across the
park but ranged widely in cover (0.5 to 89%). Those islands with a higher percent of
plots supporting yew also had higher average percent cover of yew. Canada yew was
associated most often with areas of finer textured soils such as sandy loam or loamy
sand and in moderately well to somewhat poorly drained soil types. Yew was most
strongly associated with mountain maple, white cedar, and yellow birch. Canada yew
was more prevalent in old growth and it exhibited higher cover values. Finally, using
GIS as a tool to identify potential sites for restoration was successful; Basswood, Oak,
and Stockton Islands could all serve as candidate areas.

Smith, Douglas. 2006. Apostle Islands deer survey – 2005. Report to Apostle Islands National
Lakeshore. Bayfield, WI.

http://www.cesu.umn.edu/conferences/WGLC/wglc2008/WGLRC_Booklet_2008.pdf


----------



## max2cam (Sep 27, 2009)

That's a good article, esp. about the soil types. Thanks for posting it!

By great good luck I found a very nice person who managed to save a few patches of yew inside cages before the deer totally wiped it out. Outside these cages all the yew formerly growing is now gone. It looked to me like yew is more easily killed than white cedar that even when severely browsed at a small size will still hang on and send out a few little green shoots, possibly for many years stunted and deformed but still alive. The yew just dies. 

Anyway, he let me have some stem cuttings which I am now going to attempt to root. After that I will move them into established exclosure areas I already have for white cedar trees. I will try to develop a local population here of this almost totally vanished native Wisconsin shrub species.

I'm thinking there could be some patches of wild yew growing in the ravines along Lake Superior but it's like looking for a needle in a haystack. It appears to be very rare. You can find a MILLION place where you would expect it to be growing but it just ain't there anymore.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.3375/043.029.0209

http://www.discoverlife.org/20/q?se...base, United States Department of Agriculture

http://www.fs.fed.us/database/feis/plants/shrub/taxcan/all.html

http://atthecreation.com/DEER/DEER.DAMAGE.html


----------



## Paul J. (Sep 29, 2009)

*American Yew*

I was aware of the yew on the Apostle Islands, although on some islands, I've heard that deer are now over-browsing it. There is also yew on the mainland in the upper peninsula of Michigan. I've seen it in the Estivant Pines on the tip of the Keweenau Peninsula, around Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore along Miner's Castle Road, a few hanging on in the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness, and some along the road to the Black River Recreational Area in the far western UP.

Also, a nursery is propagating them from natural sources somewhere along the Minnesota/Wisconsin border along the Mississippi River.

Congrats on finding someone with some, too!!

Paul


----------



## spudzone (Oct 7, 2009)

*a couple of spots...*

It's been few years, but in the early 90s, I used to hunt ducks along a remote creek in Iron County, near Iron Belt. I found a healthy Yew shrub layer mixed into a cedar swamp, yes, actual cedar, along side the creek. This area gets big lake snow and it's probably the key to it still beeing there in two ways: 1. most is buried so deeply, it's inaccessible to deer, and 2. Most winters, the deer are driven to bigger yards down by the big lake by mid-December. The yew emerges shortly before green-up and the deer have plenty of food then.

I also spotted some along the upper reaches of the Brunsweiller River in Ashland Co, specifically on steeps along Beaver Dam Lake, in Hanson Woods. Check for access carefully, it has been restricted in the past. Pretty small shrubs too.

Some USFS folks have told me that the big fires burned so much organic matter out of the soils, that even with lower deer #s, it would be a long recovery for yew- 100-250 yrs even.

Email me for specifics on the Iron Co site. 

Great topic!!!!

Chris in Hayward


----------



## max2cam (Nov 5, 2009)

Paul J. said:


> I was aware of the yew on the Apostle Islands, although on some islands, I've heard that deer are now over-browsing it. There is also yew on the mainland in the upper peninsula of Michigan. I've seen it in the Estivant Pines on the tip of the Keweenau Peninsula, around Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore along Miner's Castle Road, a few hanging on in the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness, and some along the road to the Black River Recreational Area in the far western UP.
> 
> Also, a nursery is propagating them from natural sources somewhere along the Minnesota/Wisconsin border along the Mississippi River.
> 
> ...



I've been to those places in the UP you mention, but before I was looking for yew. The Black River site sounds like the easiest to get to. 

Hanging on is the right word for it. But in Wisconsin yew is losing the battle. I asked my county forester here in NW Wis. and he has NEVER seen any, altho it was once fairly common.

The Wis. state nurseries don't seem to grow or offer yew. I emailed the Hayward nursery about that and never got a reply.

Thanks!


----------



## max2cam (Nov 5, 2009)

spudzone said:


> It's been few years, but in the early 90s, I used to hunt ducks along a remote creek in Iron County, near Iron Belt. I found a healthy Yew shrub layer mixed into a cedar swamp, yes, actual cedar, along side the creek. This area gets big lake snow and it's probably the key to it still beeing there in two ways: 1. most is buried so deeply, it's inaccessible to deer, and 2. Most winters, the deer are driven to bigger yards down by the big lake by mid-December. The yew emerges shortly before green-up and the deer have plenty of food then.
> 
> I also spotted some along the upper reaches of the Brunsweiller River in Ashland Co, specifically on steeps along Beaver Dam Lake, in Hanson Woods. Check for access carefully, it has been restricted in the past. Pretty small shrubs too.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'd like to know the Iron county site. I wonder if it is still intact? Deer numbers have been rising just about everywhere and there have been winters of less snow.

Years ago I too saw yew along the upper Brunsweiler River. That was the ONLY place I ever saw it growing in the wild that I can remember. At the time I noticed the distinct "berries" (cones) on it and didn't know what it was. When I got home I looked it up. But now I can't remember exactly where that was.

I looked near English Lake this summer where it is "supposed" to be growing, but could not find a sprig. It appears to be declining rapidly. Seems like it dies easily once overbrowsed.

PS: Brunsweiler River is named after Dr. George Brunschweiler, an early copper prospector from Ontonagon who had a mineral claim there. He also surveyed the townsite of Ashland. He was also a doctor and surgeon who served in the Civil War. The name on the river is mis-spelled.


----------



## max2cam (Oct 18, 2010)

*Yew/Taxus in Ashland County, Wis.*

This summer I had better luck finding yew (Taxus) in NW Wisconsin. 

My cousin who lives on Lake Namkag had found a rocky area with an old "gold" mine back in there that I wanted to see. So we drove to Ashland County in the Chequamegon National Forest and hiked back in. It was tough going up and down numerous ridges and across lots of broken rock. We came to the top of a cliff where there was plenty of bear sign. Down below we could see some cave-like openings in the rock. So we climbed down there and sure enough, a bear popped its head out!

We left there in a hurry and started down to the bottom of the cliff. Along the way we came across a nice patch of yew then more. I took some cuttings from them to propogate here at home. The yew was all growing in very deer-protected places amidst rock outcrops or on steep rocky slopes. Once we got away from those areas the yew vanished almost immediately altho there was very little deer sign. 

There were also many places in the same area where yew should/could have been growing but was absent. So even where it is present it is still very spotty and localized unlike balsam or even cedar that is found over widespread areas where it is present. 

Some of the yew we saw was trying to stand up on its hind legs and was about 3-4 feet high. What I saw over in Iron County last fall was no more than a foot high. So this stand near the gold mine must not have been browsed for many years if ever. In one spot I did see some browsing, but mostly it looked untouched. This was due to the rocky protected sites where it was growing. It would only a deer or two to wipe it out. Doesn't seem to take much browse pressure at all.

I plan to root these cuttings and place them inside my deer exclosures where I have white cedar growing.

PS: I also brought home a few hemlock trees to add to the cedar/yew sites. I like those too.


----------



## max2cam (Jun 15, 2011)

My attempt to root yew cuttings (Taxus) has been successful. I would estimate that at least 50% of the cuttings I placed last fall in a shady moist nursery area have survived and are putting out roots. 

I will probably relocate them next spring to permanent sites inside wire deer exclosures on my property where I also have white cedar and hemlock growing. 

Large deer numbers have adverse impacts on the forest. What grows within these exclosures (not including cedar, hemlock or yew) is vastly different from what grows outside of them. Like day and night.


----------



## WisMike (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yew*

Hello I found this page and was interested in yew after seeing it on Raspberry Island, WI.

Just thought I'd share that I (think) I found some growing this past weekend on a steep slope in Ashland County, WI while scouting/building for the North Country National Scenic Trail in a remote area of Copper Falls State Park. Here's a photo:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...66788622.79062.191248707566939&type=3&theater

The DNR WI botanist wouldn't confirm but thought I'd know based on observations in the field and I feel pretty confident it wasn't balsam fir as there was plenty of that around.


----------



## spudzone (Nov 9, 2011)

*You're right...*

That pic is so typical of the remaining yew on the mainland- low and prostrate, probably hidden in the snow through the winter deer browsing season. 

Good pic.

Chris


----------

